# J.J. McLaughlin , Toronto



## jaroadshow (Sep 26, 2013)

My son picked this J.J. McLaughlin amber blob pint a while ago for a great deal.  I have seen one like it before on the Maple Leaf Auction site ( Canadian old bottle auction site ). It was damaged / cracked.

 Mine is in mint condition with the original bail closure and is 7 1/2" tall.

 Wondering about rarity and value. 
 Pictures attached.

 Thanks

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is a closeup of the front embossing.


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is the rear lower embossing - which is embossed - 2 cents paid for this bottle -


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is the Trade Mark embossed on the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## RCO (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't seen one before but then I mostly collect pop bottles and don't really buy many bottles from Toronto but its definity old and unusual


----------

